# Maran egg scale



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

For fun! On the egg color scale what do you think this hen lays? She has left me 8 eggs so far in her laying life...


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like about a 4 or 5.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

jennifer said:


> For fun! On the egg color scale what do you think this hen lays? She has left me 8 eggs so far in her laying life...


Would say five.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree. I officially withdraw my guess of 4 or 5. It is a solid 5!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Lol ! I think you guys are correct it's dark but not that dark! I'm happy either way!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I have an imported pair of Marans coming from a line of 7/8. She's broody now (of course!). LOVE the dark eggs. Real treasures.


----------

